# Shirts done, now do I press them before selling???



## ferocios31 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I just finished getting my shirts back, approximately 700, and now they're in a huge plastic bag and look wrinkled. They came directly from a Washhouse where some were burn out washed and some enzyme washed. 

Obviously I have to make these shirts presentable, but ironing shirts individually seems like a long process. Folding them also seems like a process. Does anyone have any shortcuts on getting the shorts pressed? Do you iron them individually or is there a shop that could do this and for how much? Do you guys fold the shirts yourself and what do you guys use to make this process quick but professional? (such as a folding board? I saw several on eBay but don't know which is best) 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ferocios31 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just finished getting my shirts back, approximately 700, and now they're in a huge plastic bag and look wrinkled. They came directly from a Washhouse where some were burn out washed and some enzyme washed.
> 
> Obviously I have to make these shirts presentable, but ironing shirts individually seems like a long process. Folding them also seems like a process. Does anyone have any shortcuts on getting the shorts pressed? Do you iron them individually or is there a shop that could do this and for how much? Do you guys fold the shirts yourself and what do you guys use to make this process quick but professional? (such as a folding board? I saw several on eBay but don't know which is best)
> ...


Depends on how they are being sold. If online, don't bother, they'll get wrinkled during shipment anyway. If you're selling in a retail environment, steaming is the best method of removing wrinkles. If selling wholesale to a retail establishment, they will take care of wrinkles their way, usually also by steaming.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

If you are going to sell them individually packaged then you will need to fold them. You can either use a folding board or use the Japanese way of folding.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN6uLeEgLLk[/media]


For removing the wrinkles, the fastest way is to just use a cloths dryer to warm them up and then stack them in stacks of with a partial printers fold. A printers fold is how the mills pack them in the boxes.


----------



## clothesparade (Dec 1, 2012)

I think the appearance of the garment is imprtant to give the first impression to buyer. Usually after back from washing ,we do need to steam the t-shirt. Don't use iron as it will damage the fabric elasticity.


----------

